# Physiotherapy in Thailand



## opal

Hello,

I am planning to come over to Thailand to live and work in February 2011. I will be working as a classroom English teacher.
I was wondering if anybody knew whether there is effective physiotherapy available in Bangkok and whether it is affordable. How much does it cost and is it effective? Also are there alternative treatments available like Chinese medicine etc. I currently have sore knees commonly called runners knees.
I am a keen martial artist and so I wanted to clear up my problems before commencing with my sport.
Can anybody give me advice?


----------



## YogaThailand

Private Yoga and Meditation Class. 
For Beginner, Advanced level, kids, couple or family. 

Also offer a Corporate Yoga Training. 

Teach in Thai, English, Chinese and Dutch 

Email me for further info.


----------

